# Z68 G3 Problem with PCI slot speed or GPU-Z problem???



## SonDa5 (Feb 7, 2012)

Just added GTX 560 ti 448 to my system and it the PCI speed is slower than what it should be according to GPU-Z.







Is this a problem with all Intel Z68 G3 mother boards or a problem with GPU-Z or just a problem with my MSI Z68 GD65 G3 MB?

If you have a Z68 G3 MB with 2 video cards please check your pci speeds using GPU-Z and report what your speeds are.

I'm hoping this is just a GPU-Z problem.


----------



## zsolt_93 (Feb 7, 2012)

It's just the energy saving, clocking it down and putting it into PCI-E 1.1, the 470 somehow is still running at full speed so PCI-E 2.0 is active while the idle 560 only has PCI-E 1.1 active. There is a warning in gpuz that in case of SLI render test should be run fullscreen.. assuming you have somekind of sli between two different gen cards.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 7, 2012)

you have two cards, not in sli in the same system?

could be that gpuz is only rendering on the primary monitor's adapter


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 7, 2012)

try MSI Kombuster it comes with MSI Afterburner if u use that it should use both cards or u can select the card u wanna test.


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 7, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> you have two cards, not in sli in the same system?
> 
> could be that gpuz is only rendering on the primary monitor's adapter




If you can teach me how to enable SLI with GTX 560 ti 448 and GTX 470 I would be very pleased.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 7, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158907


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 8, 2012)

What is up with my CUDA and Compute5.0 blocks not being checked off on the GTX 560 ti 448?


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 8, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> What is up with my CUDA and Compute5.0 blocks not being checked off on the GTX 560 ti 448?



have u installed PhysX? if yes, than try reinstall the Driver under Advanced and take "Perform a clean installation" i always do that.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 8, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> If you can teach me how to enable SLI with GTX 560 ti 448 and GTX 470 I would be very pleased.



you can't enable SLI on such a configuration.

But I'm still wondering, you have those 2 cards in your system?


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 17, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> you can't enable SLI on such a configuration.
> 
> But I'm still wondering, you have those 2 cards in your system?





Worked for me.  

I sold the GTX 470.


----------

